

Ask HN: Review my startup, www.inair.tv - longnguyen

We are launching a product called InAiR. Basically it identifies what you are watching on TV, automatically gathers relevant Internet and social content, and then processes and places these layers of Web information in front of your TV screen in real time.<p>- How do you think about the idea?<p>- Your opinions on the price tag, if possible.<p>- Do you feel you would need one for your TV?<p>Thank you very much.
======
brickmort
I love the idea. The product has a variety of directions it can take with
emerging technologies and I can see it becoming a solid companion to viewing
TV/videos.

Price is out of my range, but I don't think it's an unrealistic price tag, but
at the current price, you'll only be gaining a certain portion of the market.

As for me, I don't watch TV and haven't owned a TV for about five years now.
That's not to say I wouldnt mind trying this out when I'm watching a movie on
my laptop, if and when thats be a possibility.

------
anigbrowl
Hmm. I'm not too crazy about it by default - my initial reaction was negative,
of the 'I know what I'm watching, isn't there enough clutter on my screen
already' variety. But looking at the applications, I can see a lot of value to
this, even though I don't care to discuss TV on social media or closely track
live events, though I do like a baseball game and this could be _great_ for
sports - although again, you're competing with all the visual cruft that
broadcasters insist on slapping onto the image. What I wouldn't give for being
able to watch a game without any overlay and using my own instead....

From a UX point of view, it's very good. The biggest problem is that you're
competing with everyone else's attempt to own the TV, so you need to be
careful it doesn't become like a battle between competing iFrames, the way the
web was a few years ago. I thought your platform + plugin approach struck a
good balance between accessibility and power which most people would find easy
to connect with.

Gesture control - maybe. I feel like I'd rather talk than flail my arms about.
If something happens on the game/show/movie and one of us sits up suddenly, I
don't want playback to stop or menus to pop up. I'm sure it works well in the
lab, I'm less optimistic about how it responds to two people and a dog or a
bunch of couch-bouncing kids. Voice control might be easier and better. Better
come up with some sort of privacy statement in order to forestall the
inevitable tinfoil hat concerns about all the data you're going to be
gathering, and presumably selling back to the content
originators/broadcasters.

Price....$149 seems a bit high. I don't think it's unfair, because it looks
like you're actually delivering a lot of value here. But for that it'll have
to be seamless and deliver real utility, so that you don't wind up as last
year's overpriced gizmo, especially given that manufacturers are trying to
build this functionality into new TVs and consoles. I would be trying to get
the price down to half that and building the business model on the data
gathering - but you do ave a good presentation here, and it might be wise to
price for early adopters than the median consumer right now.

Sorry for being a bit handwavey, it's long past bedtime :)

------
noso
I think it looks good, I like the UI.

Price is a hard one, I would say under $100 ideally.

The other option is to only pass on the cost of the device and display ads and
use this as a way of revenue or $149 with no ads.

Looks good!

------
dandare
Feedback 1: It is or is it not dependent on a 3d tv? It's not clear from the
video. Feedback 2: I have concerns about the way you will navigate something
on tv with mobile while looking at the tv. If you've cracked it then good for
you.

------
penetrarthur
The voice on the video is slightly depressing.

------
killdill
I like the idea. But you should really work on the site loading time. It was
very slow and might piss off some users.

